# Pet Store Conflict



## Sansas (May 13, 2015)

The short version: I put a 1/3 deposit on a $500 Quaker a few weeks ago with the understanding that he would not be clipped. While he was weaning I visited him several times, saw him fly, and bonded. He was clipped without my knowledge, by the store owner. I was told about the clipping the same day I was told I could take him home.

I cannot express my heart break at seeing him clipped. I had my heart set on a bird that had never been clipped, I was getting my dream bird. I love him, but this time is tainted by disappointment. My anxiety makes the whole conflict particularly draining. I am trying to handle this appropriatly, but I just don't know what coudl possibly resolve the situation. ALL ADVICE WELCOME.

I e-mailed the store and the owner/ clipper responded.

*ME*
Hello, 
My name is Charlie and I brought home the blue Quaker parrot for your store yesterday. To say I am disappointed would be an understatement. To cut to the chase, my biggest complaint is that, against my express wishes, his wings were clipped. This may seem like a small matter so I know the flights will grow back. However I only put money down on this bird after I was assured that he would stay fully flighted. I saw the employee write the instructions on the board BEFORE I paid my deposit. When I got the call that he was ready to be picked up (with NO prior communication) I was also told that he had been clipped several days before. No one informed me. To be clear I had already put nearly $200 on this pet, and several weeks of anticipation and several visits. Since I was told I could get my long anticipated pet at the same time I was told about the clipping I didn't have time to fully process this information. Further I wasn't even offered an apology that my wishes for my pet weren't followed through. The person who called me (Carla?) seemed to believe that she did the right thing in clipping my birds' wings because it was "safer". I wasn't offered an apology, let alone any compensation or any true acknowledgment that our verbal contract had been breached.

To go further into why this is a huge deal the day I put my deposit on this bird I also went to another store in Kent to look at birds. I ultimately choose to get my bird from you because I was looking for my DREAM bird. This included a bird that had NEVER been clipped. I choose this specific bird because I saw him fly. It has been truly heart breaking to finally bring him home and watch him struggle and fall all over the place. This was not what I wanted and not what I thought I paid for.

The clipping was not the only disappointing part of my experience. Communication was completely absent. No one I talked to at any point seemed to have any information about the birds. My questions were shrugged off, or I was told that someone would call me. No one did. I thought about pulling out of this transaction several times, and I wish I had before I became attached to the bird.

Honestly I hesitated to write this e-mail because I do not think there is any recourse you can take at this point to keep me as a customer. I will not be returning my bird; I am already attached to him. Nor will I be returning to your store to buy his supplies. We will be taking our business (and any future referrals) to another store 

Hi Charlie this is karla would you please call me I am not at the store at the moment but would like to address your concerns immediately.

Sorry for the short response. I was in a fairly bad car accident last night and typing is difficult.

I am truly sorry for dispointing you. I hear you and apologize again for the miscommunication which created the situation. I have asked my staff for forward your number so we can talk in more detail.
Karla 

Karla, 
I listened to your messages and I am not in a place to call back right now. I wanted you to know I am not ignoring you. I think we should probably take this matter back up after you have a chance to deal with your health. I appreciate your forwardness and quick response, I can tell you took my complaint seriously


----------



## mekat (May 18, 2015)

Well, if you want an apology or a $50 partial refund from your purchase that would be doable. Beyond that I think you have to work on your acceptance of the situation. I'm sorry you are disappointed.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Charlie, I can understand how upset you are having made a specific request and then finding out it is broken.
You have done the right thing by placing your thoughts and asking in a thoughtful manner for a reply.
It seems Karla is trying to be helpful whilst in a stressful situation herself, I hope all ends well for you and Karla. 
In the long run your birds wings will grow back in, I suggest you actually use this time to become even more bonded and work on close interaction with him. 
Oh we would love to see a picture as well, 
Try to remember everyone makes mistakes, and some are surely very costly whilst in all reality your quaker will be able to fly once more and you will have the bird of your dreams. Take care and looking forward to seeing your dream bird soon.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Charlie,

I'm so sorry to hear this, it is truly heartbreaking especially for your poor bird who has suddenly lost his freedom of flight. I would be angry too but I'm so glad you chose to keep him. His feathers will grow back and he is so lucky to have an owner who will allow this to happen. It really breaks my heart when they can't fly.
Unfortunately I don't have any advice for you re; the pet store.

Have you named him yet?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Charlie,

I'm sorry you've had this upset mar the joy of finally getting your sweet little Quaker. :hug: 
I agree with everything Cathy wrote.

It is unfortunate your express wishes were not followed but in a short while when you've bonded with your Quaker and his flight feathers have grown back the whole unpleasant situation will simply fade into a distant memory. 

What outcome are you looking for at this point in your dealings with the pet store? 
Prior to engaging in further discussion with Karla, it would be beneficial if you know exactly what outcome you are hoping for as well as what you are willing to accept.
Will you be satisfied with an apology and admission they did not follow your instructions? 
Are you hoping for them to refund a portion of your money? 
Did you want them to offer to take the bird back and allow you to choose another later on even though you will are already attached and will be keeping your Quaker?
Do you simply need to let them know of your displeasure with their service and remind them that by their actions they have lost customers?

You need not provide us with the answers - but I would suggest you think about what it is that will put the matter to rest for you so you can move on and enjoy your new little friend. :hug:

Best wishes and I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of him soon!*


----------



## Sansas (May 13, 2015)

I am planning a much more upbeat intro post (with pictures), I just had to get this off my chest first. 



mekat said:


> Well, if you want an apology or a $50 partial refund from your purchase that would be doable. Beyond that I think you have to work on your acceptance of the situation. I'm sorry you are disappointed.


Honestly I just wanted my voice heard. I will probably have to settle for a partial refund or something, I really don't know. Like I said origonally it's hard for me to complain without a soulution on hand, and I just don't have a good one. 



Pretty boy said:


> Hi Charlie, I can understand how upset you are having made a specific request and then finding out it is broken.
> You have done the right thing by placing your thoughts and asking in a thoughtful manner for a reply.
> It seems Karla is trying to be helpful whilst in a stressful situation herself, I hope all ends well for you and Karla.
> In the long run your birds wings will grow back in, I suggest you actually use this time to become even more bonded and work on close interaction with him.
> ...


Thank you, it's hard to communicate my disappointment. I had to shut down comunication with Karla for now since she was obviously dealing with some personal stress. She left two voice mails as well, the last one ending with "I'll be home for tow days while the doctors see how bad my conclusion is." Obviously not a good place to be in for a business discussion.

I know they will grow back, but my dream bird was a bird that had never been clipped. Simple as that. We are enjoying our time together and bonding.



Niamhf said:


> Hi Charlie,
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear this, it is truly heartbreaking especially for your poor bird who has suddenly lost his freedom of flight. I would be angry too but I'm so glad you chose to keep him. His feathers will grow back and he is so lucky to have an owner who will allow this to happen. It really breaks my heart when they can't fly.
> Unfortunately I don't have any advice for you re; the pet store.
> ...


THANK YOU! Your post was the first one where I felt like someone really got it. So I will say, on the bright side. She did a very slight baby clip. So, he's not dropping like a stone or anything... at least. The reason she gave me for clipping him was that he flew up into the lights and could have gotten himself hurt or killed so she "had to". I can't figure out why they don't have a bird safe bird room. :S

It's also hard because I feel like she is bending over backwards to be helpful and I have no thoughts on what would actually help. I knew deep down that I should have bought my bird from the specificity parrot store all along. When I say I wont be shopping there again, it's not just the clipping. I was unimpressed with the overall experience and the lack of bird knowledge from the staff. And I'll say it again... Why don't the have a Bird. Safe Bird room????



FaeryBee said:


> *Hi, Charlie,
> 
> I'm sorry you've had this upset mar the joy of finally getting your sweet little Quaker. :hug:
> I agree with everything Cathy wrote.
> ...


I just don't know. An apology would be great. But wont keep me as a customer. 
A refund would go a lot further, but I don't know that it would "mend" the relationship. 
If I were willing to return the bird that would probably the "cleanest" solution. Unfortunately it's a pet not a defective TV, and I am just not willing to part with him.

SO ultimately it's probably the last one. I just needed my voice heard.


----------

